# Attaching wood together.



## jkhcjris (Jun 1, 2010)

Hey,
I want to attach two pieces of wood together. I was going to put a piece of acrylic rod throught the two pieces and glue it all together. I am not sure what glue I can use that would be safe in the tank. I know I can use super glue but is Gorilla glue or elmers wood glue aquarium safe?


Thanks ,Chris


----------



## mv7 (Jun 16, 2010)

Cable tie maybe?


----------



## Arcteryx (Nov 23, 2011)

What are you trying to do with it or what is it being used for?


----------



## Elle (Oct 25, 2010)

I'd just use aquarium epoxy glue. You can get it at King Eds, J&L or most pet places. Safe, fast and easy. I'd be nervous about cyanoacrylate glues in the tank.

http://www.jlaquatics.com/product/MC-DELEP/Aquascape+Milliput+Epoxy.html


----------



## jkhcjris (Jun 1, 2010)

mv7 said:


> Cable tie maybe?


That would work just not sure if I could hide the cable tie.

Thanks, Chris


----------



## jkhcjris (Jun 1, 2010)

Arcteryx said:


> What are you trying to do with it or what is it being used for?


Just want to put two pieces of wood I have together . So the one is sticking up like a branch. This will be in a planted tank.

Thanks, Chris


----------



## jkhcjris (Jun 1, 2010)

Elle said:


> I'd just use aquarium epoxy glue. You can get it at King Eds, J&L or most pet places. Safe, fast and easy. I'd be nervous about cyanoacrylate glues in the tank.
> 
> Aquascape Milliput Epoxy


I actually have some of that from when I built one of my tanks. Good to know that theose two glues are not Safe.

Thanks, Chris


----------



## tony1928 (Apr 22, 2010)

I used stainless steel screws to hold my driftwood together. Make sure you drill holes first so prevent the wood from splitting. Also, countersink the holes so that the screw is nicely hidden. Use the back side of the wood so you don't have to stare at the screws when you look at the tank.


----------



## jkhcjris (Jun 1, 2010)

tony1928 said:


> I used stainless steel screws to hold my driftwood together. Make sure you drill holes first so prevent the wood from splitting. Also, countersink the holes so that the screw is nicely hidden. Use the back side of the wood so you don't have to stare at the screws when you look at the tank.


Thought of use stainless screws but my experience with stainless metal and fish tanks it seems to always rust. My experience is with salt tanks though. Not sure if I want that in the tank.

Thanks ,Chris


----------



## tony1928 (Apr 22, 2010)

Yeah, with sw, rust would be an issue. With fw, less of an issue. I think to to help prevent/delay rust as long as possible, you probably need to buy some of the higher grade stainless screws. Tom Barr uses screws to hold most of his masterpiece scapes together.


----------



## Arcteryx (Nov 23, 2011)

Screws would be more secure. Ties & wire inevitably loosen up.


----------

